# Red Tiger Lotus



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I want a red tiger lotus, I have never bought plants from an online store, any suggestions? I was going to order one from AquariumPlants.com but the shipping fee is like $43 and I can't see paying that much for a $5 plant, lol.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pam, mine will produce some off-sets sooner or later. Your name will be on one if you can wait.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

That would be great, thanks Michael!


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

If you do buy one try ordering from someone on here or TPT. I have seen a few for sale lately. I just bought a Green Tiger Lotus (which I have been trying to find forever) for $11 shipped.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

What is TPT? Where did you buy your lotus?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

pam916 said:


> What is TPT?


theplantedtank.net Probably the biggest forum on planted tank.

Cheap & hard to find plants are there. You need to register.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, herns is correct. Sorry for the confusion. I do highly recommend that you check it out.


----------

